# Private land to shoot on?



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone have or know someone who has private land to shoot on? If so I'm trying to find a non threatening, safe place to teach my girlfriend (40) and her son (14) how to shoot. Basic skills, and such. I'mm willing to build the shooting area trap, per NRA standards is necessary. Will clean up all my brass that is fired. I will always consider paying a possible monthly fee or work something out in labor to offset.
I'm 27, have a strong back, pretty good mechanical skills. I'm just looking for somewhere that is fun, safe, and secluded. 
Gun ranges have brass flying everywhere, some in the past have been filled with down right inconsiderate people!

If you have any info that would help me please PM me!

:thumbup:thanks:thumbup:


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

I see you've been shooting your cougar rifle:thumbup:

I don't have any land or know of any just wanted to give you props on the older woman


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive always wanted to shoot on private land, the range is so boring, it seems everytime i ask someone i know they say they know someone with land, and it never seems to actually happen

Id gladly pay a higher fee than the range to a private owner


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Try going to the public ranges during low use times. Weekends, Fridays, and after 4 aren't good times. If you plan to shoot a lot, join the Pcola rifle & pistol club. They are full now, but you can apply next year.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

I get tired of shooting useless paper, i wanna find a place where you can set up used TVs, cars, ect and blow them to pieces :thumbsup:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

dwatts, where are you located? I got a range up to 100 yds. It's in Milton, mile outside city limits. I was planning on trying to borrow my friends bush-hog this weekend to mow it down a bit. It's shootable right now, but not any good frame posts, due to rugrat kids. 
Anyway, let me know, and look at this Saturday if you wanna try it out. Just shoot me a PM


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

some walmarts are even stocking steel plates and swing targets now, fairly priced if you have a place you can use them


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

*ranges and club*

From what i understand you have to be sponsored by someone to get into that club. According to their website... problem is all the ranges seem to be full all the time because there only 2 public ones in out area.



skipperbrown said:


> Try going to the public ranges during low use times. Weekends, Fridays, and after 4 aren't good times. If you plan to shoot a lot, join the Pcola rifle & pistol club. They are full now, but you can apply next year.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*place to shoot*

If you realey want a place to shoot give me a call. cell 572-6611 jj ask for Robert.


----------

